# New 90 Gallon



## LIcichlid (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I am converting from a reef tank to a cichlid tank because I can no longer keep up with the maintenance. I am new to freshwater and cichlids and have a few questions.

1. Filtration- I plan on running an aquaclear 110, eheim 350e canister, and magnum 350 canister. Is that enough filtration? What is the best media to use? I have a sump but want to avoid using it.

2. Water flow- i plan on running 2 Hydor Koralia powerheads rated 1050-1150gph. Is that too much?

3. Stocking- I want to go with african cichlids. Can I mix African with New World? Also, can I slowly add fish or do i have to add a bunch at once to prevent territorial aggression?

4. Plants- can i have live plants with african cichlids?

5. Lighting- are my reef lights too strong? Daylight 14,000K 1 Watt LED Lamps / Lunar 460NM 1 Watt LED

Thanks for your help! Pics to come!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

LIcichlid said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am converting from a reef tank to a cichlid tank because I can no longer keep up with the maintenance. I am new to freshwater and cichlids and have a few questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIcichlid (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Tanker!..... also, about how many cichlids can comfortably live in the tank, i dont want to overstock


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

A 90gal (I think is 48" long), treat it like a 75gal, but higher. For Mbunas or Victorians, I would shoot for about 18 max. Haps and Peacocks, if all males, about 15, if you do not want to overstock.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, why 2 filters on a 90 gallon?

I run 1 FX6, and the water is crystal clear.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

smoothie17 said:


> Wow, why 2 filters on a 90 gallon?
> 
> I run 1 FX6, and the water is crystal clear.


On a 90 gallon you have about 80 gallons of water after subtracting substrate and rock. For Mbuna you want to shoot for 8x - 10x of water turnover which is 640 - 800 gallons per hour. Even an FX6 only has about 525 gph turnover rate so you may want a little more assistance. With media the flow rate is even less than 525 gph. Not to mention having a backup filter up and running is not a bad idea.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a 6' long 125 gallon with an FX6, a 406 and a Koralia 1500 gph powerhead and need all of them to keep the waste from settling on the substrate. If I turn off the powerhead a whole bunch of waste will settle behind the rock wall.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Roger That said:


> smoothie17 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, why 2 filters on a 90 gallon?
> ...


Ahh gotcha, I also run a Koralia to move the waste toward the filter inlet.


----------



## LIcichlid (Nov 11, 2015)

Currently Running

Aquaclear 110: sponge, polyfilter, carbon, purigren
Aquaclear 110: fluval ceramic bioballs, sponge, polyfilter, purigen
Eheim 3e 2074: Eheim Bio-Mech, Seachem Matrix
2 Hydor Koralia powerheads 1050gph


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

LIcichlid said:


> Currently Running
> 
> Aquaclear 110: sponge, polyfilter, carbon, purigren
> Aquaclear 110: fluval ceramic bioballs, sponge, polyfilter, purigen
> ...


Is this for cycling? A little over kill for a 90gal.


----------



## LIcichlid (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope, had the equipment so I figured Id use it


----------

